# Any ideas for additional business to do when driving?



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Being out on the road all night seems like opportunities to do other kinds of business at the same time.

Maybe informal delivery or courier work. Or selling something to pax, maybe cigs or booze after the bars have closed. Any good ideas?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Being out on the road all night seems like opportunities to do other kinds of business at the same time.
> 
> Maybe informal delivery or courier work. Or selling something to pax, maybe cigs or booze after the bars have closed. Any good ideas?


Try Amway or Herbalife. If the fare is long enough throw a Tupperware party. There's actually a Thread about this back in Feb. There's some really cool pics of what drivers are doing.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

One of my passengers spent his ride trying to convince me to enter into a brilliant business opportunity. He thought I should invest in a bunch of cocaine and then sell it at a profit to my passengers. I just can't imagine what could possibly go wrong with such a plan


----------



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

I would check with the alcohol tobacco and firearms laws before selling cigs and booze....


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

sad part is if you had for example 20 i phone 6 s 's for sale for $100 ( impossible) but so jerk $3.20 rideshare customer will take a picture of it and send to uber. and they will deactivate you....sad but true. the other 99% will say great give me one.......


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> One of my passengers spent his ride trying to convince me to enter into a brilliant business opportunity. He thought I should invest in a bunch of cocaine and then sell it at a profit to my passengers. I just can't imagine what could possibly go wrong with such a plan


Was it Tony Montana? UberCoke, what a country. Don't worry, Uber and Travis are above the law. I'm sure a payoff to the DEA, FBI and local police is well within Uber's scope of expenditures.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Selling drugs would be too easy, and I don't do that. Now hookers I would haul. Outcall hookers hire drivers, and that's bad for them because their drivers tend to act like assholes outside the guy's house or hotel, so Uber would be a good choice for them.

What the country needs is a good firearms transportation service. It's a pain to ship anything if you are not FFL, and expensive as hell. We could set up a relay of drivers with carry permits, transport trunkloads of guns state line to state line.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Tincup red-tipped cane sunglasses


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

There is a guy doing 250,000 a year selling jewelry. Uber spotlighted him. So I guess it all depends.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

Sell legerie like Victoria Secret to table dancers on there way to work


----------



## Uberman8263 (Jan 11, 2015)

Most days I take 2 tuna sandwiches to work with me. If I don't eat the second one I usually sell it for 3 bucks. I usually throw in a bottle of water to close the deal.


----------



## Roger in Canton (Feb 25, 2016)

Drunks love beef jerky. .....


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

Try spam sandwiches there a big seller or deviled ham with egg salad on top be careful and get them to drop off quick before they blow lunch


----------



## Uberman8263 (Jan 11, 2015)

tommyboy said:


> Try spam sandwiches there a big seller or deviled ham with egg salad on top be careful and get them to drop off quick before they blow lunch


Really, uber is way to upscale to sell spam on. Maybe Broadcast Corned Beef Hash would be more appropriate.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

How about hard boiled eggs and pigs knuckles pickled not boiled of course


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

5am to 7am: uber
8am to 1pm: panhandle
1pm to 4:30pm: uber
4:30pm to 7pm: panhandle
7pm to 12am: uber
12am to 5am: dumpster dive

Note: this schedule avoids ubering in traffic and hauling drunk d-bags. It also assumes you need no sleep.


----------



## ato72543 (Sep 28, 2015)

Deal drugs! It pays WAY better and also you have no way of telling who your clients are or who are your Uber pax! Its win! Win! 

**** YOU UBER!


----------



## Uber-n-augusta (Apr 20, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Being out on the road all night seems like opportunities to do other kinds of business at the same time.
> 
> Maybe informal delivery or courier work. Or selling something to pax, maybe cigs or booze after the bars have closed. Any good ideas?


If you are into photography you can use the time between pax to take photos depending on where your routes end up at.


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

Flip items on CL and offer up


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tommyboy said:


> How about hard boiled eggs and pigs knuckles pickled not boiled of course


Big jar of pickled pigs feet sloshing around on dash board . . .
How about a small freezer and a power converter in trunk filled with ice cream.
You could even play the music.
I had an x that would pull in $300.00+ a day 25% cash cut driving an ice cream truck.Chevy van,power inverter. Chest freezer.


----------



## Brownie82 (Apr 16, 2016)

I was about to ask support this. I sell ItWorks. I have a car magnet and I have a little sign hanging on my rear view. Can I drive around with those things on?


----------



## thelof (Apr 24, 2016)

My brother just started driving for Uber a few months ago and he asked me the same thing. He was selling those 24 hour drinks but only found luck with his early morning pickups.

I had just started a company and suggested he try offering mobile app installs since that way he can get paid for everyone who installs the app and for everyone he shares his link with.

The good new with that is there is nothing to buy up front and his only costs are possible for text message fees but since most new plans are unlimited text he has not costs.

the hardest part is "selling". What I suggested was just to pitch game installs since those are pretty easy to approach people with. If anyone is interested, send me a message and I can show you how to get setup.


----------



## rideshareguycolumbus (Jun 1, 2016)

IckyDoody said:


> 5am to 7am: uber
> 8am to 1pm: panhandle
> 1pm to 4:30pm: uber
> 4:30pm to 7pm: panhandle
> ...


HAA HAA!


----------

